# Malvern @ The Western Motorhome Show, Malvern



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Western Motorhome Show, Malvern in Malvern, Worcestershire starting 13/08/2015

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=657

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## petehvan (May 1, 2005)

*Rally*

Petehvan would to be included on rally list


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Rally*



> petehvan said:
> 
> 
> > Petehvan would to be included on rally list
> ...


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## petehvan (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

petehvan has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SGMGB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sweeny (Jan 6, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

sweeny has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

naunty has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

Tan-all-over has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

smurfinguk has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Zebedee has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## FloridaLil (Feb 15, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

FloridaLil has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

claypigeon has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

JohnandChristine has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## joca (Jan 3, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

joca has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rapidom (Sep 13, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

rapidom has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

**** has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi
So sorry but we have just been invited to a friends big birthday celebration that weekend, so can you please remove us from the Malvern list please.


----------



## Billina (Oct 7, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Billina has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pads69 (May 13, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

pads69 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pixieandelves (Oct 21, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

pixieandelves has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

macd has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## salfy (Feb 22, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

salfy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

hblewett has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## daisyduck (Aug 28, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

daisyduck has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## colmarg (Jul 15, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

colmarg has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

mota-oma has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Astrid4 (Jun 27, 2015)

*New Attendee Added*

Astrid4 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

aldhp21 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

aldhp21 said:


> aldhp21 has just added their name to attend this rally


I've booked and paid for tickets so could somebody confirm me please.

See you all there
Thanks
Alan


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

havingfun has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Tan-all-over said:


> Tan-all-over has just added their name to attend this rally


Just to confirm we have booked and paid for this show and will be attending the rally :smile2:
Can someone put us on list please.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Tan-all-over said:


> Just to confirm we have booked and paid for this show and will be attending the rally :smile2:
> Can someone put us on list please.


You are already on the list Chris but I have confirmed you now thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Carl_n_Flo has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Would someone confirm us please.
Alan


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

alandsue said:


> Would someone confirm us please.
> Alan


Done :smile2:


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Western Motorhome Show Malvern 2015 Bookings*

Hi Everyone,

We now have 41 on the Malvern list but 19 are still unconfirmed.

There's also room for more - it's a great Show! :smile2:

Once you have paid with the organisers could you please confirm yourselves on our list.

If you can not confirm yourself please pm me or post on here and I will do it for you.

BOOKING CLOSES AT 10AM ON MONDAY 27TH JULY 2015

Thanks

Bob (JollyJack)


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Burneyinn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## 4trevor (Mar 10, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

4trevor has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

All bought and paid for, but I don't think I had any email from MHF where a link was for me to confirm?

Can someone who knows what they are doing (unlike me!!!) confirm us as 'attending' please?

Thankyou!!

Carl & Flo


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> All bought and paid for, but I don't think I had any email from MHF where a link was for me to confirm?
> 
> Can someone who knows what they are doing (unlike me!!!) confirm us as 'attending' please?
> 
> ...


All confirmed, enjoy the show.:smile2:


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Western Motorhome Show Malvern 2015 Bookings*

Hi everyone

We still have 17 unconfirmed bookings for the Malvern show - these are

petehvan 
naunty 
waspes 
brillopad 
joca
keiththeBigUn 
starburst2
jennie 
cronkle 
Nedley 
pixieandelves 
pads69
salfy 
daisyduck 
mota-oma 
havingfun
4trevor

If you have paid Warners please confirm your attendance with us - any problems with confirming please PM me or post on here.

If you want to camp with us and you have not paid with Warners please remember you MUST pre book before 10 am Monday 27th July

Pre booking CLOSES ON 10 am MONDAY 27th JULY

To camp with us you have to have paid by then Quoting MotorhomeFacts.com and your membership number.

Bob (JollyJack)


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you for those who have confirmed their booking since yesterday. 

There are still 14 to confirm - I have emailed you.

Any one else want to join us? It's a great show - one of the best - but be quick

Pre booking to camp with us CLOSES 10 am MONDAY 27th JULY

Bob (JollyJack)


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

david-david has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

How do I pay?


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi david-david

Click on the link in our Malvern Show Rally details and follow instructions to pay online.

This is the link.

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/booking/step1.asp?exhib=6&clear=1

Then you need to confirm on our list - let me know if you get a problem with that and I will confirm for you.

Bob


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

JollyJack said:


> Hi david-david
> 
> Click on the link in our Malvern Show Rally details and follow instructions to pay online.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob,

Got it


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Western Motorhome Show Malvern 2015 Booking Closes Monday 27th July 10am*

Hi everyone,

If anyone else wants to join us at Malvern please add your name to our list and pay Warners BEFORE 10 am Monday 27th July. Then confirm yourselves on our list.

We still have 8 members who have provisionally booked but not confirmed on our list. It is important to pay Warners before 10 am Monday 27th July or you will not be able to camp with us.

If you have paid and are having problems confirming on our list please PM me or post on here and we will do it for you.

If you are on our provisional list but now unable to attend please also advise and we will take you off.

Thanks for your co-operation :smile2:

Bob
(JollyJack)


----------



## teddyj (Jan 3, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

teddyj has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Western Motorhome Show Malvern 2015 Booking Closes Monday 27th July 10am*

We still have 8 on our list unconfirmed :crying:

There's time to join us if you are quick :smile2:

Pre Booking Closes Monday 27th July 10am.

If have not paid Warners by then you will not be able to camp with us.

Bob 
(JollyJack)


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Western Motorhome Show Malvern Pre Booking Closing Tomorrow 10 am Monday 27th July*

We still have 6 unconfirmed on our list

joca
starburst2
jennie
Nedley
4Trevor
teddyj

Time is running out :frown2:
You have an email.

If you have paid Warners please confirm your name on our list or PM me , email me or post on here.

If you want to camp with us you have until 10 am tomorrow Monday 27th July to pay Warners.

Looking forward to seeing everyone

:smile2::smile2::smile2:

Bob


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Western Motorhome Show Malvern Pre Booking Closed*

The Pre booking for the Western Motorhome Show at Malvern is now closed.

Our contact number at the show is 0771 5825128

We will advise where we are camping as soon as we know.

:smile2:

Bob (JollyJack)


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Western Malvern Motorhome Show 2015 Camping Plan*

Hi everyone,

Please see attached plan showing approximate positions of Clubs. 
We are in the same place as last year.

There is a free shuttle bus available near our pitch to and from the show.

Our mobile number during the show is 0771 5825128

Look forward to seeing everyone.

Andrea & Bob
(JollyJack - Marshall)


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Unfortunately, Flo and I are now unable to attend this as she has to fly to France that Saturday to be with her parents.

Therefore I have a camping and access pass available for one motorhome and 2 persons for Friday and Saturday nights should anyone want it!

Cheers
Carl


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I haven't received my tickets/pass yet. They did say it wouldn't go out till 2 weeks before, so not to start asking before then, so without panicing, I'm asking if others have received the necessary paperwork for the show yet?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Yes - we had ours on Saturday. But as mentioned a little earlier, we can now no longer attend unfortunately..........


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi hblewett,

I have received Warners list for our group and you are on it so your tickets should be with you any minute! 

Bob
(JollyJack)
Marshall


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Warners list for Malvern has the following on it that are NOT on our Motorhome Facts list.
Surname:
Aubrey
Breakwell
Brewer
Will you please tell me your Motorhomefacts User name.

The following are on our list but NOT On Warners:
4Trevor (unconfirmed on our list)
**** (confirmed on our list)
ICDSUN2 (confirmed on our list)
Jennie (unconfirmed on our list)
Joca (unconfirmed on our list) 
Musicboy (confirmed on our list)

Bob 
JollyJack


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you ICDSUN2 for contacting me.

I have spoken to Warners and they have re-issued an updated list for those camping with Motorhomefacts.
ICDSUN2 and **** are included on the new list.

Warners still have the following surnames that are NOT on our list:
Aubrey, Breakwell and Brewer. Please tell me your Motorhomefacts user name

The following are NOT on Warners Motorhomefacts list.
4trevor, joca 

Warners have sent out all passes now so please ensure your pass has Motorhomefacts on it.

Bob
(JollyJack)


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Will be there a week today. Looking forward to it as it it a while since we last attended a Rally.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We will be there in the trade area again. So please don't forget to visit us and say hello.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Pleasant evening at Malvern

Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Our phone for the show is 0771 5825128

JollyJack & Sweeny


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks bob for a great time, now at Denham c & c site than of to Brighton


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks Gill, Julie and Larry great to see you again thanks for your company take care


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Bob, sorry didn't get chance to say bye in person. We popped over yesterday lunchtime but I think you must have been at the show.


We had a great weekend, although we did move off the MHF area Saturday due to the lovely traveller community parked next to us. What a pain in the a*se they were. However we found a lovely pleasant field nearby where the only noise was the apples falling off the trees.


Thanks gain, see you next time.
Cheers
Alan & Lyn


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks to all the rally officers, what a great time this event is.  Tan-all-over (Chris and Sandra)


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry that we didn't stay longer than we did on Thursday, but the travellers camped up close, made it quite unpleasant.
Shame that Warners let them continue their antics, but I guess they had folk acting as security as well. 


We ended up down by the west gate with others, in similar position. Hope you all had a good time despite the situation.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

**** said:


> Shame that Warners let them continue their antics, but I guess they had folk acting as security as well.


Hi ****, I mentioned it to the security guards but they weren't interested. Just said we're keeping our eyes on them. No they didn't, they totally avoided them. About midnight on Friday after they'd been to the pub they really kicked off. Massive row between them, screaming and shouting. We stuck it out until Saturday morning then moved once the awning had dried out.


----------



## teddyj (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Bob and co, all good as usual, great to see old and new faces.
Regards Ted,Carol and little Bryn.


----------

